# Military Ball....hairstyles?



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok so I'm going to a ball with my boyfriend on the 19th and he told me hes gonna take me out that day to get my hair and nails done. So I'm trying to figure out how I should wear my hair. Since its short and layered I'm having trouble finding anything that would look good.

Here's a couple pics of my hair normally (natural and straightened)


Any ideas would be great! thanks in advance


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm, I was going to suggest an up-do (because you can't go wrong w/an up-do for the ball), but I don't know that you have the length for that. I would visit a salon and ask for some suggestions - maybe even do a "trial run" of a style or two.
Did want to say, though, have a fabulous time! My husband is retiring from the Marine Corps this month and the balls are one of the things I will miss the most.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea my BF is getting out in Sept. so this is probably going to be the only one I get to go to.

If it'll help any, this is my dress


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Short hair updos-Updo Princess - Updos & Hair Styles for Prom, Wedding, Party or Formal Event
This website has some cool pics and ideas. I'd just google and go to a salon. Maybe invest in some hair extensions for the evening.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know if it'll go with the dress or not, but I kinda like this style...what do you think?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

love the dress! it looks stunning on you!
whenever i go out i just straighten my hair and keep it simple?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I went to a military ball, it was really fun so I hope you have a good time! I just wore my hair down....a lot of the girls did, some down with some curls or something. Anything that looks nice would work. Doesn't have to be too elaborate. I was at the one in DC, if that gives you any idea of how different or similar it would be. OH....and I LOVE your dresss! Mine was brown too


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> love the dress! it looks stunning on you!
> whenever i go out i just straighten my hair and keep it simple?


Thank you 



Amlalriiee said:


> I went to a military ball, it was really fun so I hope you have a good time! I just wore my hair down....a lot of the girls did, some down with some curls or something. Anything that looks nice would work. Doesn't have to be too elaborate. I was at the one in DC, if that gives you any idea of how different or similar it would be. OH....and I LOVE your dresss! Mine was brown too


I dont plan on doing anything too fancy, I figure something a little different then I normally do though.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I like that idea and think it goes well with the dress. It's not too elaborate and I think it'll set off your face nicely.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

You could try a nice french twist, it would look great with that dress. =]


----------

